# Vu - Rite or Equivlent guys



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

All of you guys with Vu-Rite or any other camera that does not come with a monitor. What are you using for the monitor and recording hook up. Are you using lap tops or buying a separate monitor or something else? 
Thanks for the info


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

For a dvd burner I use this:
Amazon.com: Sony VRDMC6 DVDirect Compact Size DVD Burner with AVCHD Recording: Camera & Photo

For a tv I use a 18" cheap lcd. I want one smaller but they are hard to find


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> For a dvd burner I use this:
> Amazon.com: Sony VRDMC6 DVDirect Compact Size DVD Burner with AVCHD Recording: Camera & Photo
> 
> For a tv I use a 18" cheap lcd. I want one smaller but they are hard to find


FYI I just stumbled up this if you looking for smaller tv http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=ST07-B&cat=TVS


----------

